# White Bass are just UNREAL 6/1/2016



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The white bass bite this morning was just undescribeable. It didn't matter if you wanted to catch them 2 at a time on slabs and teasers or traps. There were acres of them on the surface. The rain caught us but it was worth it today.As a bonus we caught a half dozen or so hybrids. Thanks Richland Chambers for the infusion :rotfl:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice whsalum!! I will be heading up there with some co workers to see if I can help them catch a few. See you on the water this weekend.:blush: If weather permits:sob:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I won't get to fish this weekend :walkingsmI will be with a bunch of parrot heads at the Woodlands listening at Jimmy Buffett and drinking cold beer :rotfl:


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice job, Bill! I'm going out this afternoon so I hope they are still biting after the rain.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Nice job,


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Its been so long I've been back on the lake side of LL. Might get a little lost LOL!!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like you had a blast for sure. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get over that way this weekend to take dad on his birthday trip we got washed out on this past weekend. 

Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mike maybe we can tag team help each other out when we find the mother load ?


----------



## babymonkey (May 27, 2015)

Great report!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahoe06 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice Job! We managed to get into some over the weekend which gave me a chance to try out the filet washing machine. Work Great! I was really impressed at how clean the filets came out especially on some very bloody catfish filets we had. Thanks again for posting the picture on another thread.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went out myself this morning and the white bass were schooling on top with 15" striped and hybrid bass. It was gran fun.
It seems the big ole mean looking hook jawed mature fish come out to feed like crazy during short storms. 
Thanks for posting and it sure is good to get back to the legendary white bass fishing in the lake.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Great report, you guys are going to make me quit my job and move to the lake permanently.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome job Bill and thanks for another great report. I'm going to give them a break myself this weekend but we'll be back on the 10th.

I'm going to try and come up for a week to ten days around the end of the month so I at least need to get caught up at work, preferably get a little ahead.

Enjoy the concert!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice catch and great report. I hope to get up there this weekend.
Its raining like cats and dogs here in the Woodlands. Streets are flooded.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad the fish washer worked for ya Tahoe06 it has saved me a ton of clean up inside. Shadslinger did you dodge the big early morning storm? It got a little salty on us !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was going up the lake to fish along side a friend when the top water schooling stopped me.
It stormed through some of it but I had the top up and rain gear on.
The fishing was good I stayed until about 9:30.
Then it looked like time to go!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

OK, I'll bite. What in the world is a fillet washing machine? I thought that was my job, and one of my least desirable ones at that.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Hey mike maybe we can tag team help each other out when we find the mother load ?


Sounds like a plan. I haven't fished that lake in 30 years so if I find them it will be pure luck, but I'll take lucky any day I can get it the way the fish have been treating me here the last month or so.

Mike


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice catch wtg


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice catch! I noticed with all the fish I cleaned I only found 2 shad. They are hungry and strike hard.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Great report*

Great news now I'm really chomping at the bit!!!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

GaryI said:


> OK, I'll bite. What in the world is a fillet washing machine? I thought that was my job, and one of my least desirable ones at that.


 Gary, take a look at whsalum past posts and you will find the fish washer that he built.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, I have now seen the filet washing machine posts and I am enlightened! Very cool. Too bad some of these 2Coolers aren't running for office or otherwise trying to save civilization - the world needs more of the knowledge and common sense I have seen from those folks.

Gary


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

GaryI I sent you a short video via text message check it out. What is the old saying ? Necessity is the mother of invention :rotfl: I gotta give credit for the idea to a old catfisherman I met here at the marina. While his was just a water hose and a sprinkler it got the wheels turning. The last one I built and gave to one of the local guides had a small ubolt around the top of the 3/4 pvc cap, it eliminates pressure on the pipe when fillets hang on it. Common sense seems to be a lost art these days


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And it's a dandy! Thanks whsalum. I have been waiting for the next catch of cats to try it. I think I'll give it try on these white bass, probably best to wash them lightly just to get blood and scales floated off.
The catfish defiantly need a good washing this year, they are rolling in fat.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You're more than welcome Loy. I use it on all my filets now. I throw the white bass in a bucket of water after I make my initial filet. I go back and hull the rib cage out flip the filet over and take the red meat off that is against the scales. Then I throw em in my washing bucket. By the time I get thru hulling the ribs and trimming the filets are snow white, as good a eating freshwater fish as there is.


----------

